# Just got WHDVR upgrade, sweet! Now a question



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Just got upgraded yesturday to a WHDVR capable system.

They upgraded my LNB to a SWiM capable unit, put in a Green label 4 way splitter, upgraded my H20 to a HR24-500, created a DECA cloud with the new DVR and an existing HR20-700 using a DECA adaptor and added a Broadband to DECA box to connect the DECA cloud to the Internet.

All works as expected.

Now for the question:

I now know that my old HR20-700 is way behind the power curve after having tasted the speed of the brand new HR24-500. What are the suggestions for getting DTV to replace this box with another HR24-500? I know it is a crap shoot on what DVR model you will get but....To have two HR24s would be very sweet!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

www.solidsignal.com
That will be the best option of getting an HR24


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

My HR20's work fine with WHDVR networking. No speed issues compared to my HR24.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

No problem with speed on viewing...the problem is with the overall interface speed. To take three seconds to page thru each page of the guide is ridiculous.

I did not know how bad it was until I got my HR24!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd suggest sticking it out unless you're ready to spend $200 ...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

"Brantel" said:


> No problem with speed on viewing...the problem is with the overall interface speed. To take three seconds to page thru each page of the guide is ridiculous.
> 
> I did not know how bad it was until I got my HR24!!!


That is slow for an HR20. Mine is much quicker. Suggest clearing the NVRAM. Can't recall the sequence while mobile. Someone will chime in with it or you can search the threads.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

NR4P said:


> That is slow for an HR20. Mine is much quicker. Suggest clearing the NVRAM. Can't recall the sequence while mobile. Someone will chime in with it or you can search the threads.


Tune to channel 1
press: red red blue blue yellow green [fairly quickly]
You should seen NVRAM cleared message in the lower left of the screen.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Good hint.

Does rebooting the unit not clear this memory? If so, this has no effect.

How about the disk check or defrag or whatever it is called? Will that help?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Make sure you have scrolling effects turned off too.

Goto:
Menu>Setup>System Setup>Display>Preferences>Scrolling Effects>Off


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rebooting won't clear it. If it's mostly the guide, I'd also turn off scrolling effects. That generally helps some.

It won't get you to a 24 level, but does help.

Looks like Rat Patrol beat me to it, with a better response even.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Scrolling has been off for years. I hate that effect....first think I turned off on my new HR24!


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

You may try two reboots within a few minutes to clear the guide data. I've noticed occasionally it will cause lag, especially while it tries to populate the show DVD cover images.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Make sure your screen display format is not in "Crop" mode too


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"trdrjeff" said:


> You may try two reboots within a few minutes to clear the guide data. I've noticed occasionally it will cause lag, especially while it tries to populate the show DVD cover images.


This often helps, but it does sometimes slow down the machine for 24 to 48 hours while it depopulated the guide data. If you do this, don't judge the speed for a few days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You can also see if this helps any if you use the DirecTV remote.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> You can also see if this helps any if you use the DirecTV remote.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184693


Thanks, I use a Harmony remote.


----------

